# MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97957) 3. PCGH-Edition



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]


----------



## CryxDX2 (27. Januar 2012)

*BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Wie süß das Gerät ist. Aber kann mit meinem Samsung nicht mithalten.


----------



## Mettsemmel (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich frag mich, ob es marketingtechnisch so gut ist, mit Medion zusammen zu arbeiten - vor allem wenn es um PCGH geht.
Medion hat schließlich diesen Aldi-billig-PC-Ruf und ich persönlich würde nicht noch einmal zu einem Medion-Gerät greifen, selbst wenn es ein PCGH-Notebook ist.


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, ob es marketingtechnisch so gut ist, mit Medion zusammen zu arbeiten - vor allem wenn es um PCGH geht.
> Medion hat schließlich diesen Aldi-billig-PC-Ruf und ich persönlich würde nicht noch einmal zu einem Medion-Gerät greifen, selbst wenn es ein PCGH-Notebook ist.


Ach der Billigruf ist nicht so problematisch, damit sprechen sie ja genau die gewünschte Zielgruppe an.
Was ich eher befürchte, denn dafür steht Medion ja auch, dass die Verarbeitung nicht so gut ist und das ist ein nicht unwesentlicher Faktor bei der Auswahl eines Laptops und insbesondere bei solchen High End Geräten.

@PCGH
Wie sieht es aus mit der Verarbeitung?

MfG


----------



## Manfred_89 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Mettsemmel*
> ...



Falls die Qualität schlecht wäre, wäre es bestimmt kein PCGH-Notebook!
Wiso sollte die Verarbeitung von z. B. Dell oder HP besser sein?

Bestes P/L Verhältnis: super und entspiegelt!


----------



## Fragnail (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Man man man, hier tun echt einige so als hätten sie noch nix von den Dingern gelesen - gehört. Die Qualität ist Top (steht Medion drauf - ist ein MSIGehäuse) Das Display ist Überragend! Was immernoch fehlt ist die Tastaturbeleuchtung - der Tisch braucht nicht beleuchtet werden - diese "optische" option ist purer Tinnef. Ich hab den Vorgänger mit 80er SSD und normalem Brenner udn 4 gb - sonst hat sich ja nix geändert. ich hab mir für 45 Euro nochmal 8gb reingetan und fahr mit 12 gb ram - zwar unnötig aber nun ja - kostet halt nicht die Welt. Inzwischen hab ich noch meine 256 M4 ins Notebook gepackt - die ist halt viel besser als die Intelplatte (wäre mal interessant welche Version das ist!) Und es wäre mal interessant, ob man es dann endlich mal hinbekommt Optimus zu nutzen... kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein. +4gb+bl+40gbssd für 100 Euro mehr glaub ich hm - kann man bezahlen. Für denjenigen, der den Vorgänger hat aber keinerlei wirkliche verbesserungen, die man selber nicht in der halben Stunde selbst erreichen könnte...

Kann man das BR-Laufwerk eigentlich seperat bekommen bei Medion - so als Einzelteil?

und macht mal die Beleuchtung für die Tastatur. Am besten indirekt oben in den Displaydeckel 

Und an die ganzen ihbahmedionfreaks - seit zufrieden mit dem was ihr habt und tönt nicht rum, wenn ihr die Kiste nicht habt! Die war nicht umsonst so schnell ausverkauft!


----------



## CryxDX2 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Also wenn es ein Gamingnotebook ist, dann fehlen mir da einige sachen.....
Also 8GB, sind mir ein wenig zu wenig....
Und die Garfikkarte hat nur 1,5GB, naja könnte besser sein...

Da sollte man lieber 500 euro mehr ausgeben, da erhält man das derzeitige Schlachtschiff von Samsung und das kommt sogar mit 17zoll display und 120Hz Stichwort 3D....


----------



## loop (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Das Samsung wäre sicherlich keine Option, da es unter voller Auslastung zu warm wird. Die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte sind schon im bedenklichen Bereich. Das wäre ja nicht allzuschlimm, wenn man die WLP einfach mal nach 2 Jahren tauschen könnte, oder die Lüfter vom Staub befreien, jedoch ist das Samsung genauso gebaut wie das Asus G73/74 und man kann es nur reinigen, indem man es praktisch komplett zerlegt. Das kann das Medion besser.
Trotzdem ist die Verarbeitung des Medions sicherlich nicht Top. Sie ist an dem Preis gemessen noch in Ordnung und kann als "gut" bezeichnet werden. Jedoch gibt es noch kleinere Mängel, wie z.B. die Übergänge von einzelnen Gehäuseteilen, sowie eine leicht klappernde Tastatur.
Trotzdem bleibt das PCGH/Medion Notebook in der P/L fast unerreicht und bietet sehr viel Ausstattung für den günstigen Preis. Vor allem das Display ist schon viel Wert. Ein kleines Manko bleibt noch: Der Lüfter ist relativ laut, dafür bleiben aber wenigstens die Komponenten sehr kühl. Das tut auch der Lebensdauer der Komponenten gut.


----------



## CryxDX2 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hmm, also ich merke nichts von wärme, Auf der Tastatur oben ist es nicht warum und auf dem Tisch wird es auch nicht warm, ich habe es schon öfter an seine Grenzen gebracht und selbst mit Overclock der Grafikkarte lag es bei maximal bei 80°C gesamtwärme auf dem Chip.

Also ich bin mit dem sehr zufrieden. Und auch beim Zocken macht es eine gute Figur. Also als Desktopreplacement eine ware freude.


----------



## loop (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Dann scheint es auch dort Schwankungen zu geben. 80°C sind natürlich total i.O. es gibt aber auch Benutzer, die erreichen 90°C beim Spielen. (auch bei den Testgeräten erreichte mal das eine max. 90°C das andere 100°C... was z.B eine Abweichung von 10° je nach Notebook erklären könnte)
Wenn man also die Temperaturprobleme nicht hat, ist es natürlich ein sehr ausgewogenes Gerät mit sehr viel Leistung und auch einem guten Bildschirm. Leider sind 4-500€ mehr auch ein guter Happen


----------



## CryxDX2 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ja klar, aber anscheinend hat Samsung mit dem 700G7A-S0A einen guten wurf gelandet.
Also wenn ich es auf ausgewogen drehe, dann schalten sogar die Lüfter mal ab und fangen nur bei FullHD Videos an zu drehen.

Und 1700euro hat auch nicht jeder gleich. Aber wenn man ein passendes sucht und das Taschengeld hat, kann man da überlegen, wenn man kein Alien haben will.
Aber die daten aus meinem lassen sich schon gut sehen. sieht man ja bei meiner signatur.


----------



## Dunzen (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Mich wundert wie die auf diesen PREIS kommen......ich such alle preisvergleiche und seiten ab und finde nichts das mit selber ausstattung auch nur annähernd da ran kommt....das beste war ein msi mit selber technik nur ohne ssd für 1399 Euro. Ich find den PReis zwar super aber selbst für medion zu unrealistisch.


----------



## Vhailor (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Wow...is das Ding hässlich !! Hab nochn Umzugskarton hier stehen, der dürfte die selben Maße haben !


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Für mich nichts da zu hohe Auflösung (ruckel ruckel) und BR-LW (nettes Goddie aber für mich überflüssig).


----------



## Mel0ne (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Mir gefällt vor allem der anscheinend gute und matte Bildschirm.
Aber warum wurde nicht auf die 6990M gesetzt? Soweit ich weiß, ist die im Einkauf deutlich günstiger als die GTX 580M und daher evtl. sogar günstiger als die hier verwendete und die sollte auch besser mit Full HD klarkommen, auch wenn die GTX 570M natürlich auch ziemlich leistungsstark ist


----------



## Kahl (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Wie hoch ist die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit der SSD?

Ich kann mich zwischen dem Medion Notebook und dem MSI GT683DXH-i78912BLW7H nicht entscheiden. Das MSI sieht nice aus, aber lohnt sich der Mehrpreis? 

Gibt es extreme Leistungsunterschiede oder sind die so gering, dass man sich die 400 - 500€ sparen kann?


----------



## Fischer995 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*



> Also 8GB, sind mir ein wenig zu wenig...


ahja und für was braucht man mehr als 8gb? welches alltägliche spiel/programm ( jetzt bitte nicht mit den ultra ramlastigen solid works oder so kommen) braucht so viel ram das 8 gb nicht mehr reichen? Die riegel kosten im moment nich viel. Das ist zwar ein grund . Aber brauchen tut man es nicht wirklich...


----------



## rasputin23 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*

Kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Hier gehts doch um das X6819 MD97957 oder (wenn ja, warum sagt der Threadtitel was anderes)? Und das ist der Nachfolger des X6819 MD97979? So hatte ich es mir jedenfalls notiert. Das MD97979  hatte die gleiche CPU, gleiche Grafikkarte, MEHR Speicher (12 GB), keine SSD  (?) und kein BR Laufwerk. War aber auch günstiger.

Die 3. Generation hat 8GB, wird aber mit mehr Speicher beworben? Wenn man sich die 2. Generation gekauft hätte, dazu eine SSD und auf ein BR-Laufwerk verzichten könnte wäre man in meinen Augen besser bedient gewesen. Warum dieser Schritt? Oder bringe ich die Versionen durcheinander?


----------



## Lancer. (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*

Also ich werde mich hüten einen Medion-, Notebook, PC, Tablet what ever zu kaufen weil ich mit den Dingern einfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 
Damals als der Bug bei den 1155 Boards gegeben hat hat doch Medion die ganzen Boards mit reibenden Händen aufgekauft und später dann an nichts Ahnende Kunden wieder weiter verkauft. 
Deshalb ist die Firma Gestorben selbst wen PCGH drauf steht.


----------



## ScoeBel (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*



Lancer. schrieb:


> Also ich werde mich hüten einen Medion-, Notebook, PC, Taplet what ever zu kaufen weil ich mit den Dingern einfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
> Damals als der Bug bei den 1155 Boards gegeben hat hat doch Medion die ganzen Boards mit reibenden Händen aufgekauft und später dann an nichts Ahnende Kunden wieder weiter verkauft.
> Deshalb ist die Firma Gestorben selbst wen PCGH drauf steht.


Taplet???  Genial! Du hast ein neues Produkt erfunden


----------



## Lancer. (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*



ScoeBel schrieb:


> Taplet???  Genial! Du hast ein neues Produkt erfunden



Darf man sich heute nicht mal mehr einmal verschreiben ?


----------



## Gateway (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*

PCGH + Medion wie könnt ihr das nur machen. Da prallen Welten aufeinander.


----------



## ScoeBel (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*



Lancer. schrieb:


> Darf man sich heute nicht mal mehr einmal verschreiben ?


Darf man heute kein bisschen Ironie mehr haben ?  War nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## wusa (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Kahl schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit der SSD?
> 
> Ich kann mich zwischen dem Medion Notebook und dem MSI GT683DXH-i78912BLW7H nicht entscheiden. Das MSI sieht nice aus, aber lohnt sich der Mehrpreis?
> 
> Gibt es extreme Leistungsunterschiede oder sind die so gering, dass man sich die 400 - 500€ sparen kann?


 
Du kannst dir auf jeden fall die 400-500 euro sparen die Kiste läuft nicht schneller es ist möglich das die SSD-Festplatte etwas schneller ist und oder vieleicht der Arbeitsspeicher ansonsten ist das Teil das selbe außer vom Aussehen aber dafür würde ich nicht soviel mehr Geld ausgeben.  Gruß


----------



## rasputin23 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*



rasputin23 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Hier gehts doch um das X6819 MD97957 oder (wenn ja, warum sagt der Threadtitel was anderes)? Und das ist der Nachfolger des X6819 MD97979? So hatte ich es mir jedenfalls notiert. Das MD97979  hatte die gleiche CPU, gleiche Grafikkarte, MEHR Speicher (12 GB), keine SSD  (?) und kein BR Laufwerk. War aber auch günstiger.
> 
> Die 3. Generation hat 8GB, wird aber mit mehr Speicher beworben? Wenn man sich die 2. Generation gekauft hätte, dazu eine SSD und auf ein BR-Laufwerk verzichten könnte wäre man in meinen Augen besser bedient gewesen. Warum dieser Schritt? Oder bringe ich die Versionen durcheinander?



Kann denn keiner was zu den Versionen sagen? Habe ich die 2. Generation falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## Kahl (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*

@wusa: Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab ich mir auch gedacht, dass man Hauptsächlich nur für den Namen zahlt. Wenn ich nachrüsten müsste, dann würd ich immer noch günstiger wegkommen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*



rasputin23 schrieb:


> Kann denn keiner was zu den Versionen sagen? Habe ich die 2. Generation falsch in Erinnerung?


 
Medion hat das Notebook nach den Wünschen der PCGH-Redaktion konfiguriert.

Marco


----------



## rasputin23 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Medion hat das Notebook nach den Wünschen der PCGH-Redaktion konfiguriert.
> 
> Marco


 
Das beantwortet aber irgendwie meine Frage nicht 

Ich habs mir trotzdem bestellt aber eine Rückmeldung wäre trotzdem schön.


----------



## Abductee (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Fragnail schrieb:


> Man man man, hier tun echt einige so als hätten sie noch nix von den Dingern gelesen - gehört. Die Qualität ist Top (steht Medion drauf - ist ein MSIGehäuse)


 
medion gehört doch schon länger zu lenovo, kaufen die immer noch bei der konkurrenz?


----------



## MacCool (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) 3. PCGH-Edition*



rasputin23 schrieb:


> Das beantwortet aber irgendwie meine Frage nicht
> 
> Ich habs mir trotzdem bestellt aber eine Rückmeldung wäre trotzdem schön.


 
Es gibt 3 offizielle Versionen eines Medion Notebooks mit PCGH Siegel:

*medion erazer x6813 PCGH* AUSVERKAUFT: PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige] - notebook, pcgh

*medion erazer x6819 PCGH Erste Version* AUSVERKAUFT: Das brandneue PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M, Core i7-2670QM plus SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige] - notebook, pcgh

*medion erazer x6819 PCGH Dritte und neuste Version* Jetzt lieferbar: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige] - notebook, pcgh

Man sollte sinnvoller weise immer nur die PCGH-Versionen mit einander vergleichen.
Das von Dir beschriebene medion erazer x6819 mit 12GB Ram und 640GB Festplatte war/ist eine Zwischen-Version von medion OHNE PCGH Siegel.


----------



## rasputin23 (7. Februar 2012)

Okay jetzt macht das ganze Sinn, danke dir! 

Hab mir eh noch 2x4 GB dazu bestellt, das muss erstmal reichen


----------



## marvelmaster (8. Februar 2012)

"Jetzt lieferbar" lol als ob es einen Engpass gegeben hätte... was für ne Verkaufspsychospielchen


----------



## MacCool (9. Februar 2012)

Das "jetzt lieferbar" bezieht sich wohl auf das Erscheinungsdatum, und das war der 06.02.2012. Vorher war es "nicht lieferbar", da es noch gar nicht erschienen war.
Und die Vorversionen waren zumeist ziemlich schnell vergriffen. Siehe 2. Version.


----------



## vipermcs (10. Februar 2012)

Mich würde ja interessieren wie sich die Full-HD Auflösung auf dem doch recht kleinen 15'' Bildschirm darstellt. Ich hab da erfahrungen auf nem 17'' Notebook und fand da die Schrift z.b. teilweise recht klein. Hat da wer Erfahrungen mit? Wäre nämlich was für mich wenn das mit dem Display nicht zu krass ist.


----------



## darkbound (12. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal, ich habe auch das x6819 als normale Version.

12gb RAM, 640gb HDD

Aber mein Display glänzt.

Ist da jetzt ein altes Display verbaut worden? Weil es steht überall das die im x6819 alle matt sind?!
Habe auch das Gefühl das der Winkel des Displays nicht soo der Knaller ist wenn man von leicht unten oder so drauf schaut.

Das Gerät habe ich online bei Mediamarkt gekauft für 1099€

Der Preis ist unschlagbar und das Gerät nun Ausverkauft.



17" und 15" naja... 15" ist nach meinem empfinden angenehmer. Habe auch nen 17" und da bin ich immer am hin und her schauen auf dem Desktop weil es so gross ist. 15" ist nun mit dem erazer zu meinem Asus mit 17" viel angenehmer.


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (13. Februar 2012)

@darkbound - die Antwort auf Deine Frage ist hier zu finden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...819-md-97908-pcgh-edition-26.html#post3949057


----------



## cyborgrd (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

könnte mir jemand helfen? wo ist dort das ram verbaut? habe das gehäuse aufgeschraubt und sehe 2 leere ram slots. wo sind die verbauten riegel versteckt?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 14.02.2012 um 22:10 ----------

Kann wirklich keine helfen?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 14.02.2012 um 22:59 ----------

echt seltsam, 8GB die ich nicht finden kann...


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

@cyborgrd - Die RAM Sockets 1 & 2 befinden sich unter der Tastatur und sind bei  der Auslieferung des Gerätes bestückt. Die Sockets 3 & 4 befinden sind auf der Unterseite und sind frei zugänglich. Wenn Du die Tastatur lösen willst (oberhalb der Tastatur vorsichtig raushebeln) benötigst Du Plastikwerkzeug, da ansonsten mit einem 0815 Schraubendreher möglicherweise das Gehäuse verkratzt.


----------



## cyborgrd (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

danke!!! Genau dort war er versteckt.


----------



## wusa (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zur SSD die ja als Boot Festplatte "C" mit dem Windows 7 im Nb läuft. Es werden 110 GB unter win 7 angezeigt davon sind noch rund 64 GB frei und 46 GB sind schon belegt. Ich dachte erst das Medion eine 2. Partition von der SSD angelegt hat bis ich mir einen Partitionmanager ludt und gesehen hab das ja die Recover E von der Hdd partitionert wurde. Also muß ja win 7 rund 46 GB belegen oder sehe ich das falsch  ? Wirklich soviel ? Warum soviel ?


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2012)

ein halbwegs nacktes win7 64bit ultimate hat gut 8gb.

1) deaktivieren (oder verkleinern) der auslagerungsdatei
2) deaktivieren + löschen der wiederherstellungspunkte

mit ccleaner eine systembereinigung durchführen.
(papierkorb, temporäre dateien, etc.)


----------



## Loxor (16. Februar 2012)

Die vorinstallierte Software entfernen. Am besten neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Loxor (16. Februar 2012)

Ist eigentlich bei der pcgh version genauso viel Vorinstalliert wie bei der normalen Version?

Office, eBay, und und und....?

Also ist es ratsam neu aufzusetzen oder reicht es aus die Programme zu entfernen? 

Finde den oben genanten Platzbedarf für das reine OS sehr hoch.


----------



## wusa (17. Februar 2012)

Ähm es wurde doch Kaspersky mit vorinstalliert ausgeliefert, jetzt frag ich mich wo der Lizenzschlüssel steckt damit ich es nicht nur 30 Tage nutzen kann 

@Loxor Ja es ist genauso viel vorinstalliert und ja es ist ratsam neu aufzusetzen hab i gerade gemacht und jetzt hab ich einiges an mehr Platz aber auch weil das System anders eingestellt,

d.h. die Dinge die ein Ratgeber bereits nannte

--> *Abductee*

1) deaktivieren (oder verkleinern) der auslagerungsdatei
2) deaktivieren + löschen der wiederherstellungspunkte

Danke nochmal für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## joergn (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gelesen dass das Book kein Optimus unterstützt, es würde mich jedoch interessieren ob es möglich ist, manuell auf die Intel Grafik umzustellen.
Kann mir jemand mitteilen welches Display verbaut ist ?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## MEGARACER (20. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
wollte fragen ob Ihr auch solche Probleme mit den Gerüchen eures pcgh-notebooks habt?
ich hab gesehen, dass in der Betriebsanleitung steht, dass das die ersten Stunden normal ist,
aber nach nun über eine Woche Betrieb muss ich immer noch ständig lüften, wenn das Notebook an ist, was bei diesen Temperaturen natürlich ein Problem ist..

..bin daher schon ernsthaft am überlegen das Ding zurückzuschicken, obwohl das eigentlich echt schade wäre da sonst alles Top ist


----------



## wusa (20. Februar 2012)

MEGARACER schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte fragen ob Ihr auch solche Probleme mit den Gerüchen eures pcgh-notebooks habt?
> 
> 
> ..bin daher schon ernsthaft am überlegen das Ding zurückzuschicken, obwohl das eigentlich echt schade wäre da sonst alles Top ist



Ich würde es zurückschicken bzw austauschen lassen, ich hab keine Probleme mit meinem Nb und mein Kumpel auch nicht, es hat nicht einen Tag gestunken...

Irgendjemand hatte hier auch noch gefragt welches Panel verbaut wurde, das wurde in dem Forum zur 2. Generation auch schon einmal gefragt ...

Antwort:



> *hysterix*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (21. Februar 2012)

joergn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gelesen dass das Book kein Optimus unterstützt, es würde mich jedoch interessieren ob es möglich ist, manuell auf die Intel Grafik umzustellen.
> Kann mir jemand mitteilen welches Display verbaut ist ?
> ...


==>Die Optimus Technologie wird in der ausgelieferten Konfiguration des MD 97957 MEDION ERAZER Notebooks  voll unterstützt. Das bedeutet, dass die Nvidia Grafikkarte immer dann zugeschaltet wird, wenn eine Anwendung deren Leistung benötigt. Darüber hinaus bieten die Optionen der Nvidia Systemsteuerung weitere Konfigurationsoptionen, die zur Verlängerung der Laufleistung im Akkubetrieb führen. 

==>Bzgl. des verwendeten Panels wurde ja unten schon etwas geschreben.


----------



## tomas (21. Februar 2012)

hi,

also mein Erazer X6819 erste gen.
habe nur mal meiner meinung nach temp.probleme beim zocken.oder sind 85°C normal bei der CPU ??,vor allem wird ein Kern besonders heis,trotz coolpad unter dem notebook
und neulich wollte es gar nicht,nach dem booten kein F2 oder F11 möglich,gleich Fehler,kein boot medium gefunden..mal weiter beobachten und mit medion schreiben.
hat sonst wer temperaturerfahrungen?was ist normal ,ich denke 85 sind auf die dauer zu viel beim zocken,nicht dass es nach der garantie in rauch aufgeht...

sonst Top,schnell,super display.


----------



## joergn (21. Februar 2012)

@ MEDION-LIFE


vielen Dank für die Info, ich war bislang davon ausgegangen, das Optimus nicht unterstützt wird (wurde in einem anderen Thread zur 2 PCGH Edition des Books geschrieben).

Zusätzliche noch eine Frage zur WLAN Karte.

Kann die verbaute Intel 1030 gegen eine 6230 getauscht werden (Anzahl verbauter Antennen)?
Der Hintergrund ist dabei, das ich gerne das 5 Ghz Netz meines Routers nutzen würde.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (22. Februar 2012)

joergn schrieb:


> @ MEDION-LIFE
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für die Info, ich war bislang davon ausgegangen, das Optimus nicht unterstützt wird (wurde in einem anderen Thread zur 2 PCGH Edition des Books geschrieben).
> ...



Den Tausch der WLAN Karte können wir aus gewährleistungstechnischen Gründen bei dieser Modellausführung leider nicht befürworten.

Zum Thema Optimus müssen wir die vorangegangene Aussage in der Form einschränken, dass die im MEDION ERAZER X6819 im Prozessor integrierte Intel Grafik deaktiviert ist und somit ständig die (leistungsstärkere GTX570M angesprochen wird. 
Trotzdem bieten sich über die bereits erwähnte Nvidia Systemsteuerung je nach Leistungsschema verschiedene alternative Optionen der Stromsparkonfiguration.


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (22. Februar 2012)

Die Karte könnte getauscht werden, aber wie MEDION-LIFE schon geschrieben hat, würden wir von abraten. Es sind 2 Antennen verbaut.
Anbei ein paar Bilder.


----------



## wusa (22. Februar 2012)

wusa schrieb:


> Ähm es wurde doch Kaspersky mit vorinstalliert ausgeliefert, jetzt frag ich mich wo der Lizenzschlüssel steckt damit ich es nicht nur 30 Tage nutzen kann


 
Es wäre schön wenn sich jemand nochmal meiner Frage annehmen würde.


----------



## joergn (22. Februar 2012)

MEDION-LIFE schrieb:


> Den Tausch der WLAN Karte können wir aus gewährleistungstechnischen Gründen bei dieser Modellausführung leider nicht befürworten.
> 
> Zum Thema Optimus müssen wir die vorangegangene Aussage in der Form einschränken, dass die im MEDION ERAZER X6819 im Prozessor integrierte Intel Grafik deaktiviert ist und somit ständig die (leistungsstärkere GTX570M angesprochen wird.
> Trotzdem bieten sich über die bereits erwähnte Nvidia Systemsteuerung je nach Leistungsschema verschiedene alternative Optionen der Stromsparkonfiguration.


 
Ist der Grafikchip deaktiviert weil es sich um eine dierekte Anbindung (Schaltung) handelt oder könnte Optimus in einer späteren Bios-Version aktiviert werden?


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (23. Februar 2012)

wusa schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn sich jemand nochmal meiner Frage annehmen würde.


 

@wusa. Der Preload von Kaspersky ist 30 Tage lauffähig. Wenn diese Version noch weiter genutzt werden soll, muss ein Lizensschlüssel von Kaspersky erworben werden.


----------



## hysterix (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: BRANDNEU, jetzt vormerken: Die 3. Edition des PCGH-Notebooks: Mit größerer SSD, mehr RAM und Blu-ray-Laufwerk zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

So ein Schwachsinn... wozu mehr als 1,5 GB Grafikspeicher? Sone Auflösungen kannste mit keinem Gamer Notebook fahren, das mehr als 1,5 GB Speicher bräuchte LOL 


CryxDX2 schrieb:


> Also wenn es ein Gamingnotebook ist, dann fehlen mir da einige sachen.....
> Also 8GB, sind mir ein wenig zu wenig....
> Und die Garfikkarte hat nur 1,5GB, naja könnte besser sein...
> 
> Da sollte man lieber 500 euro mehr ausgeben, da erhält man das derzeitige Schlachtschiff von Samsung und das kommt sogar mit 17zoll display und 120Hz Stichwort 3D....


----------



## joergn (29. Februar 2012)

@Medion

habt ihr hierzu villeicht doch eine Info für mich?



joergn schrieb:


> Ist der Grafikchip deaktiviert weil es sich um eine dierekte Anbindung (Schaltung) handelt oder könnte Optimus in einer späteren Bios-Version aktiviert werden?



Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (1. März 2012)

Morgen,

@joergn

Optimus wird bei diesem X6819 auch mit einem anderen Bios nicht funktionieren.


----------



## hysterix (2. März 2012)

Echt schade das Medion sich genau mit solchen kleinen Sachen  den Status Perfkt verbaut 
Das sind ja Sachen die echt kein große Sache sind und Medion sollte mal auf User hören denn wäre Medion auch genauso angesehen wie Asus und CO. 





MEDION-GoPal schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> @joergn
> 
> Optimus wird bei diesem X6819 auch mit einem anderen Bios nicht funktionieren.


----------



## joergn (3. März 2012)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ein weiteres "Nice to have" wäre eine beleuchtete Tastatur.
Vielleicht nimmt Medion es ja zur Kenntnis und berücksichtigt diese Zusatzoptionen in einer eventuell folgenden Version.


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (9. März 2012)

joergn schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
> Ein weiteres "Nice to have" wäre eine beleuchtete Tastatur.
> Vielleicht nimmt Medion es ja zur Kenntnis und berücksichtigt diese Zusatzoptionen in einer eventuell folgenden Version.


Vielen Dank für die Anregungen. Wir haben die Kritikpunkte zur Kenntnis genommen und werden sehen, was sich für zukünftige Projekte ggf. umsetzen lässt..


----------



## tau77 (12. März 2012)

Wann kommt nächste Version?


----------



## hysterix (12. März 2012)

erst wenn Kepler und EvyBridge draußen sind.



tau77 schrieb:


> Wann kommt nächste Version?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. März 2012)

29ms display!? klingt ziemlich lahm für schnelle spiele... klar kann man einen monitor dranhängen, aber den kann ich dann auch gleich per desktop pc befeuern...


----------



## samet (19. März 2012)

Ist die Verarbeitung auch gut? Hardware ist ja sehr gut nur bei Medion wurde man oft von der Verarbeitung enttäuscht.


----------



## hysterix (19. März 2012)

Die Verarbeitung is in meinen Augen völlig OK und bin sehr zufrieden.
Zum Thema 29ms was den LCD angeht...Bei mir schliert nix etc alles Games laufen super und da is nix schlechter wie bei anderen Notebooks



samet schrieb:


> Ist die Verarbeitung auch gut? Hardware ist ja sehr gut nur bei Medion wurde man oft von der Verarbeitung enttäuscht.


----------



## friedolin (21. März 2012)

Hallo,

diese massive Drosselung der Grafikleistung im AKKU-Betrieb ist auch bei d. dritten PCGH-Edition noch am Start, richtig?

Bei d. zweiten ist es (für alle die nicht wissen wovon ich spreche) nämlich so, dass sobald der Netzstecker gezogen wurde beispielsweise die Ausführung eines Spiels nicht mehr möglich ist. Medion erklärt dies unter anderem damit, dass die hohe Hitzentwicklung eine zu große Gefahr darstellt.

Dazu, ob die Sache durch ein BIOS Update o.a. behoben werden kann und wenn ja, ob dieses jemals erscheint, hat sich meines Wissens nach noch niemand geäußert.


Grüße


----------



## samet (23. März 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung is in meinen Augen völlig OK und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Zum Thema 29ms was den LCD angeht...Bei mir schliert nix etc alles Games laufen super und da is nix schlechter wie bei anderen Notebooks


 
ok danke


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2012)

friedolin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diese massive Drosselung der Grafikleistung im AKKU-Betrieb ist auch bei d. dritten PCGH-Edition noch am Start, richtig?
> 
> ...


Das ist aber völlig normal bei Notebooks.

MfG


----------



## matscheks (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo an die Gamergemeinde!

Ich habe mich in diesem Board angemeldet, weil ich bezüglich eines Defekts an diesem Gerät nicht mehr weiterweiß!
Kurzsachverhalt: Mein Sohn (16) hat sich am 08.11.2011 über meinen Account bei Medion o.a. Gerät (MD97908DE) gekauft. Etwa im Mai 2012 bemerkt mein Sohn während der Nutzung aufsteigenden Rauch auf Höhe der Steckeinheit für das Netzgerät und das Notebook fällt aus. Anschließend ließ sich das Gerät wieder einschalten, läd aber nicht mehr. Dieser Umstand wurde Medion mitgeteilt, das Gerät zur Reparatur eingeschickt. Medion teilt mit, das das Gerät einen Flüssigkeitsschaden hätte, Reparaturkosten (HDD, Tastaur, Mainboard, Touchpad und und und..?????????) ca. 800€. Medion schickt das Gerät unrepariert zurück. Mein Sohn räumt auf Vorhalt ein, dass im Januar auf die Tatstatur (!) ein wenig Cola gelangt sei. 

>>>>>>>Wir haben das Gerät nach Rücksendung von Medion ausgepackt, ans Netz angeschlossen und siehe da, es funktionierte problemlos, allerdings ließ sich das Gerät nicht laden.<<<<<<<<

Also nochmal einen Brief an Medion, Sachverhaltsschilderung, incl. Hinwweis auf Cola, nochmaliger Hinweis auf die 'rauchende Buchse' und ab zur Post.  Eine Woche später schickt Medion einen Brief, Inhalt: gleicher Tenor, ähnlicher Kostenvoranschlag, angeblich kein Garantiefall. (Weiter siehe nächster Beitrag!)


----------



## matscheks (3. Januar 2013)

Das Gerät wurde von Medion wieder zurückgeschickt, es wurde ausgepackt und ließ sich nun nicht mehr starten, bzw. laden.  Was tun?  Mein Bruder, versierter Elektrotechniker, hat das Gerät dann geöffnet (Garantie futsch, was willste machen....) und festgestellt, dass am Mainboard, Steckverbindung zum Netzteil, leichte Schmauchspuren festzustellen sind und ein 'Wackelkontakt' besteht. Als er das Netzteil an diesen Spannungsversorgungsstecker angeschlossen hat, stieg ebenfalls Rauch auf. 

Ich denke, auf Grund der Umstände ist es wohl sinnlos, nochmals mit Medion zu kontaktieren. Den Frust als bisher zufriedene Medion-Kunden könnt ihr Euch vorstellen...... 

Frage: Ist es möglich diese Steckverbindung auszutauschen? Weiß jemand woher man ein gleiches Mainboard bekommen kann (Typenbezeichnung)?


----------

